# Microsoft disputes tests that suggest Windows 8.1 has a battery life problem



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Microsoft disputes tests that suggest Windows 8.1 has a battery life problem

Battery life is a serious issue. Every road warrior fears running out of power at the worst possible moment. Preventing this scenario has quietly emerged as the most significant design trend in mobile computing. Smartphones like the Galaxy Note 3, LG G2, and Moto X have prioritized battery life, while power-sipping chips, like Intels Haswell and Bay Trail Atom, now inhabit PCs that offer all-day computingespecially when paired with keyboards or covers with supplemental batteries inside.

Meanwhile, deciding between an Apple laptop and a Windows PC remains a perennial question.

See Here


----------

